# Sparkfun Mp3 Trigger (and Picaxe 18 project board)



## Garage-Of-Evil (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey folks,
This is a quick how-to I put together to (hopefully) get folks started with the Mp3 Trigger board sold by Sparkfun. It's a fantastic bit of kit, and as I've been doing a bunch of Picaxe how-to info lately this sort of dovetailed into that.

I hope you find it useful.

http://www.garageofevilnetwork.com/profiles/blogs/sparkfun-mp3-trigger-howto

Happy building!

Steve
www.garageofevilnetwork.com


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Steve this is something I have been wanting!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks Steve Great Article!


----------

